# Hybrids?



## greatdanes (May 21, 2016)

So these two pop'd up in my community tank a few weeks back. I used to have panda and dup cories, and have moved them to their own tanks since they've started breeding. This was 2 months ago. They seem to be possible hybrids, anyone have better insight?


----------



## Otocinclus (Aug 31, 2012)

Panda cories are notorious for hydrating with other subspecies of corydoras. There is a real good chance these could be hybrid fish. I don't know if you were planning to see or trade them but I would probably hold back on that. Hybrid fish are cool but I don't think we want to be flooding the market with them. Keep them for your own enjoyment 🙂


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

greatdanes said:


> So these two pop'd up in my community tank a few weeks back. I used to have panda and dup cories, and have moved them to their own tanks since they've started breeding. This was 2 months ago. They seem to be possible hybrids, anyone have better insight?


Great looking fish, starting to look like cheap weitzmani cories


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

josephl said:


> Great looking fish, starting to look like cheap weitzmani cories


And who says Duplicareus are cheap?

I think NOT!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greatdanes (May 21, 2016)

@Otocinclus Yeah I agree with you. I'm not big on hybrids, one of the reason I separated them as soon as I saw fry. These two will most likely sit in the main community tank as the only cories. Thanks for the info!

@Josephl Thanks!weitzmani cories are gorgeous. Def on my list.

@CRS Fan I've actually seen dups go for as high as 32.99$ lol


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

greatdanes said:


> ....
> @CRS Fan I've actually seen dups go for as high as 32.99$ lol


I was kidding ;-)

I want to get similis cories. They are more beuatiful in person (very elegant).

Best regards,

Stuart

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

